# Nismo inspired chop



## 2muchtime (Nov 30, 2006)

i'm posting this on behalf of my friend... here's his deliberately conservative nismo inspired chop


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

WOW!!!

Maybe change the wheels to mimic a set of LMGT4's and it'd look even more authentic!!!


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

That's cool but umm how big is that wheel? 24'?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

wait - is the R35 going to have rear seats? Hadn't thought of that until now


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Don't show this to Nismo, cause they will steal your idea 

in short I like it


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

kismetcapitan said:


> wait - is the R35 going to have rear seats? Hadn't thought of that until now


Yes, though i am sure they will be useless to anyone over 3 feet tall.


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

That is some pic, loving it


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

i like it, but the wheels are to big


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Nice job on the chop.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Looks the nuts!


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Looks awesome mate, thanks for sharing :bowdown1: 

- Kevin.


----------



## Unique A/S (Jan 9, 2005)

great work mate well done!!


----------



## NissanStyle (Feb 14, 2006)

Abolutely stunning!!!!!!


----------



## Kepe (Feb 11, 2007)

*Looks a lot like CCX*

<IMG SRC="http://www2.stadia.fi/~0700354/pics/CCX_GT-R.jpg">

Don't these two look pretty much alike? 
The lower car is of course the Koenigsegg CCX.

BTW I'm new in here ^^


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Loving that car!:thumbsup: 

Can anyone convert that into a screen saver?


----------



## NickCH (Apr 9, 2006)

The images of the new GTR just get better, top chop job. This image makes it look like it wants a fight, and that it could take the koenigsegg and it's friends. And I though there was only one car in my life (my R32).


----------

